# One stud, one wimp



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

I took two friends to help one night move bees, which one is the toughest?


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Is there a smart one?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I got to have fun with this one cant resist. I would say the wimp is setting on the top of the hive. I scrolled down looking for the 2nd picture of him whinning after he got stung by crawling bees


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I'd ask instead.... WHO is the most intelligent of the two?


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like the most intelligent is the one behind the camera. Looks like a Tom Sawyer kind of thing.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

That's a no brainer. The guy with the protection on hung right in there, the other guy got ate up and sat in the truck.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I was looking for the "after" picture too!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I was looking for the "after" picture too!


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

They both did good but my buddy with no veil really jumped in there and got everything tied down by the time I was done loading. He got stung twice when tying down, he didn't wear the gloves I gave him. Of course I didn't have my veil on either. I see better on my forklift with out it, and my hood usually does the job. We had a fun night though, the friend with the veil isn't a wimp though I confess, he's a stud athlete, and probably could almost make the amateur tour golfing.


----------

